# how are rice cakes a good snack for toddlers?



## anabean (May 1, 2003)

i wonder. i see people giving their babies/toddlers rice cakes and i don't understand what's so healthy about it-- unless you're trying to get your baby to lose weight. maybe i just associated rice cakes with dieting, but really, they have very little calories. and i might be wrong, but i don't think they have that much nutritional value.

anyone care to enlighten me?









thanks!


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

Well, no, they aren't super healthy, but they aren't "bad" either. I put stuff on them like nut butters and then give them to ds2, that way they have some nutritional value.









Kristi


----------



## ugomama (May 28, 2003)

My son eats rice cakes all the time. You are right, it does not have much nutritional value, on the other hand, it also contains no junk (e.g. processed sugar, unhealty fats, etc). Because they are bland in taste, they go well with everything. DS's favorite is Toasted Sesame, Tamari Seaweed and Sesame Tamari from Lundberg Farm. He likes them with avocadoes, apple slices, mozzarella cheese chunks, etc. It is kind of our replacement for potato chips.

You can check their nutritional value here:
http://www.lundberg.com/products/cake_og_sesame.html


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

dd likes them with roasted garlic hummus.







:


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

My dd loved these things as a toddler. They were her cookies. Yep, the plain ricecakes, not the sweetened ones. I haven't introduced them to ds yet, but am planning on it. I would carry them everywhere and when other children were getting cookies or candy or other highly processed food, I would give my dd ricecakes and she loved them.


----------



## megincl (Sep 10, 2002)

well, i too associate them with dieting, but DS is now really into them -- he's allergic to wheat and dairy, so they are a quick snack to fill the void left by crackers or toast (he's a carb-o-holic!).

megin


----------



## Divina (Sep 13, 2003)

They fill the "crunchy food" need pretty nicely, and there's not so much junk in them (depending on what you get). And you can dress them up.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

I love this forum! I never would have thought to give him rice cakes topped with something nutritious like hummus, almond butter or avacado! Thanks!


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

"but DS is now really into them -- he's allergic to wheat and dairy, so they are a quick snack to fill the void left by crackers or toast (he's a carb-o-holic!)."

I ditto this. It is a great alternative for kids with allergies. DS is allergic to corn, egg, and dairy--- which pretty much rules out all crackers. I usually keep some rice cakes (either plain or apple) in my diaper bag in case he needs a quick snack while we're out. It's better than the crap some parents feed their kids.


----------



## sleeping queen (Nov 10, 2003)

What a great idea! I've been trying to come up with snacks for the kids other than crackers or raisins that are too messy for the car.


----------



## Missinnyc (Aug 21, 2003)

Are the a choking risk? Could I give them to my two year old?


----------



## ugomama (May 28, 2003)

DS is 25 mth old and has been eating them since he was 18 mth. I would break them into little pieces and see how well your child eats them. If he is o.k. and when you think he is ready, you can give him bigger chunks. Enjoy!


----------



## Star (Apr 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennInSeattle*
I love this forum! I never would have thought to give him rice cakes topped with something nutritious like hummus, almond butter or avacado!

Same here! Good to know for when DD's a wee bit older.


----------



## fiddledebi (Nov 20, 2003)

: I gave these to my daughter as some of her first finger food.

She loved them loved them loved them. They were the first food she asked for by name ("Rukaruk! Rukaruk mama!"). I didn't hand her a whole rice cake -- I'd break them up and give her pieces, but she was definitely eating A LOT of them by around 11 months. She could hold them herself, pick them up herself, they felt good on her gums when she was teething, and they got mushy in her mouth so I didn't worry much about choking. We always used the plain, unsalted ones, none of the flavors or anything.

So, here's a vote for early introduction of rice cakes!!!!


----------



## sadie_sabot (Dec 17, 2002)

and for a twist on that, we recently discovered corn thins, which are like rice crackers but the main ingredient is corn( they come in different varieties, with flax, soy, etc).

They are thinner, crisper, and tastier...I love 'em and so does dd.

they have to be whole, though, if they're broken she gets quite upset...


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

My baby loves them too. I see nothing wrong with it... maybe because she is my second and I am WAY WAY more laid back now but I don't feel like every bite she takes has to be packed with nutrition. She freakin loves Hain's Apple Cinnamon mini-cakes.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Connor likes them too, I think it's the crunch factor for him. He is another one who has to have them whole or he gets upset!


----------



## Squinkymom (Dec 16, 2003)

Okay, well...dd tried rice cakes early on...maybe 12 months. It didn't go as well as I had hoped. She was rather unprepared for the dryness involved and there was gagging. Lots of it. Couldn't get the hang of it. Looks like I need to try again, though!


----------



## bethwl (May 10, 2003)

I too gave them to dd at about 11 months and I don't think they're any more of a choking hazard than a Cheerio. But as for not being messy and in the car--I wouldn't! They crumble and get everywhere. I like for her to eat them when we're outside walking around or in the kitchen where I can sweep up the crumbs pretty easily.


----------



## aguacates (Sep 17, 2003)

Dd is another one who doesn't eat wheat or dairy, so rice cakes are great for us, and I can easily pull them out when other kids are eating crackers, cheerios, or cookies. They are also a great vehicle for hummus or goat cheese (dd's favourite). I don't worry about the fact that they are kind of nutritionless, I don't think of most cracker type things as being heavily nutritious.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sleeping queen*







What a great idea! I've been trying to come up with snacks for the kids other than crackers or raisins that are too messy for the car.


Funny you should say that since we restrict rice cake eating to the car (or outside) BECAUSE they are so MESSY! When my boys eat their "pancakes" in the house, I feel the need to vacuum immediately (and I am by no means a neat freak, but those little rice cake bits just get everywhere). We get the Lundberg organic kind; I think they are more crumbly than more mainstream brands.

Our car is such a mess that it doesn't notice the rice cake crumbs, but you may want to rethink your plan if car neatness is an issue for you.


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

My son just likes them. He goes crazy for the cheddar cheese ones. He's a picky eater so if he eats something, I'll run with it.


----------

